# wounded deer.....



## Azian (Jul 8, 2004)

I need help figuring out what kind of a shot I made on a whitetail doe that got away. I was bowhunting in central Montana when I had three does work their way tawards me. The large one could tell I was there and was stomping and blowing while looking in my direction.  She kept getting closer and closer to about 42 yards so i drew on her and let the arrow fly. The shot looked like it went a little low, then "smack". She was off in a zig zag when I noticed the arrow sticking out of the opposite side front leg. She finally threw the arrow and started running(3 legged) off behind some hay bails. I gave it a few minutes and went to retrieve my arrow. The arrow had a good amount of blood on it, but there was no blood any where else. I went to the last place I had seen her and still saw no blood. The rancher and I looked for a while for any sign, but she was gone. I just don't know what kind of hit it was because she was broadside when I shot and the arrow was hanging out the opposite side leg when she was off running. The broad head had been completely twisted off at the threads and she was only using three legs. Could it have just past under her sternum and hit the leg or was it through the chest and into a joint? Its the first deer I've ever shot with a bow so I'm not sure exactly what happened. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

42 yds is a bit out of good bow range especially for a first timer! Even with arrow speeds of 300 fps at the bow so much time goes by that the deer can flinch and cause bad arrow placement. And arrows drop rapidly at those ranges as well. More than likely you hit the leg.


----------



## mmabe (Sep 10, 2004)

First off, you should never be shooting at any deer with a bow when they are that nervous. It is too many things that can go wrong when they are on HIGH ALERT. Second, I have been bow hunting for 20+ years and have never had to shoot a deer past 35 yards. I regularily practice to 50 yards and have complete confidence at that range, but will not shoot due to all the factors out of my control. Forty + yards to too far except in very limited circumstances. Third, you need to wait at least thirty min. after a shot at a minimum. If it is a marginal shot, possibily several hours to 24 hours. Don't take this as criticism, I am only trying to help! As I started out similar to you.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I agree with mmabe, I was ready to go get my first deer to but you have to give it time or you will just scare them off and never find them.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

If it was thru her lower leg and not her body she will probably recover quickly. They have an amazing blood clotting ability. Over 100 bow kills only one over 25 yards, most about 12-15yds, try to keep it closer it will happen, its an exciting sport isn't it. I love it.

An alert deer can "Jump the string" even when very close with a fast bow if they are alert and its quiet hold low for the heart they usaully will drop some at the sound of the bow. For this reason among others I like to hunt windy days so they can't hear it as easily. 
What color is your fletching?? white or floresent orange( what I use) will help you determine where you hit it.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

I dont agree with any of you. I practice all the way up to 50 yards and i can group them in 6 in groups. If you have the confidence to take a deer up to 40 or 50 thats fine. You just gotta play it out knowing the deer will probably drop their body some. If your shooting a bow that shoots over 290fps, you'll be just fine.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

That is why I do not bowhunt... I do not want to litter the woods with shot up animals... :eyeroll: :******:

A gun is much more humane and also has much more room for error in new hunters.


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

another 3 legged deer for the firearm hunters to clean up :roll: 
:sniper:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

> another 3 legged deer for the firearm hunters to clean up


an easy target.

i've shot a few deer in the 40 yard range and there is a greater chance for error. last year i also shot a doe. i paced it off to 46 yards. i aimed for the vitals and the wind caught the arrow and it ended up hitting her in the back leg. the good part was it that it broke both back legs and cut both aturies. the doe dropped where it stood and fell on my new carbon arrow and broke it. if your confident with the distance than go for it but there is a greater chance of wounding one.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I can easily hit my deer target in the vitals at 35-40 yards but I won't take shots at that range on live deer unless everything is just right, whch is rare. Relatively speaking all bows are slow and lots of things can happen in the field with long shots most of them bad, its just not worth the possibility of wounding one. You'll find if you wait till they're within 25yds you will actually have more success. Its supposed to be a close range sport. Ryan you would have to have a heck of a wind to move an arrow from the heart to the back leg thats almost three feet... must of been really blowing. I'm not preaching here but I am speaking from lots of experience, my dogs are trained to track crippled deer and almost all the bowhunter calls I get are the results of long shots.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

yeah i think it was like a 30+ mph cross wind. the deer was across a small creek and when the arrow got past the trees it caught the wind and just veered off. i'm just glad i got her.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

in past 15 yrs ago in NY.. spike nice buck saw me before I shoot my bow and shot front leg and flipped three time and I waited for 45 minutes front me when he ran 50 yards and dropped dead and there is no ody of buck shot and just leg that is where he lost alot of blood ... learn how to be petendish no rush ....

another story my little brother want to get a buck and I gave him a good spot in NY and he used 308 and shot nice five pionters and he drop down hitted lunged... my brother ran and go see buck and I told him no ... wait for 5 - 10 minutes then walked up... he dont listened and he ran suddenly buck got up and ran .. he lost buck in swamp where lost track of ton of blood ..what a ****** my brother is ... so he learned his lesson better wait and take ur time when it is right .......left them bleeding to dead before u get up and get them ... good luck hunting at this time


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

To answer your question it sounds like it went low. Even if it passed through the sternum it likely would not have been pulled out by being embeded in the leg. You didn't say if the arrow had blood full length or not. That is usually a pretty good indicator of a passthrough.

brett.... 290 FPS IS NOT that fast. I can see an arrow at that speed and if I can so can a deer. I have seen deer drop, jump, turn away and even swap ends in the time it takes an arrow to reach them. Your comment reminds me of something I see far to much of on outdoors programs. The appearance of shooting at deer that are looking toward the shooter. Actually in most cases it is the cameraman that the deer is looking at but still give the viewer the impression this is an ok shot. Dispite what most hunters think they are not as good shots under pressure as they think. I know a few guys who could hit the X ring evey shot but don't do so well in the field. The worst thing a seasoned shooter can do is to advise someone less experienced that long range shots are OK. Only a shooters own experience can tell if that person is capable of such a shot and unfortunately even then sometime judgement clouds ability. I consider myself a fair shooter at best even though I've had a bow in my hand for 30 some years. I can hit small game reliably out to 30 yards and fairly consistently out to 50. That is why I limit my range to 25. A day of shooting ground squirrels with separate those who think they can from those who really can. I've made my share of bad decisions and learned from them.

Sasha & Abby.... I disagree. Many deer wounded by bowhunters survive with minimal effect. When I bowhunt after the gun season has ended it never ceases to amaze me how many dead and wounded deer I find from the gun season. :eyeroll:


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

I agree with dakotashooter... I like bow hunting more than gun... more chance to come closer and clam than gun high alarm and make them nervous.... and more challage to earn to try hard to get ur game until ur work is done .. gun is too easy and cheating hunting than bow


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

A lot of the sport of bow hunting is scouting and trying to get a nice close shot at a deer. I just started bow hunting last year, and I will probably not shoot at a deer that is more than 20 yards out. Not just because I am inexperienced, but I believe it would be hard for anybody to make a long shot...no matter what. Just too many factors that play into a shot. I think anybody can shoot relativley well at 40 yards...at a target. Shooting at a deer is a whole different game. I already had a bad experience this year. A nice six, maybe an eight pointer walked up to me, boadside, at a little under 20 yards. He never saw me. I drew on him and let the arrow fly. Not sure if he crouched but the arrow hit high in the shoulder and the fletched end was sticking out pretty far from the entry point. I waited an hour and had no luck finding him, finding minimal blood. I felt really bad, and, honestly, I don't know if I really want to shoot at another deer with a bow. Well, of course I still do want to try, but I will probably put my buck tag away and consider it filled with the one that got away. I think that would be the responsible thing to do. I have since practiced shooting from my stand at the same range that deer was at, and have no problems. There were just some factors that came into play that day that I believe only experience can help me to deal with it.


----------



## grizzly (Jan 14, 2003)

fishhunt....you need to spell check and edit....


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

sorry I am not good in spelling


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

FIshhunt don't worry about your spelling your posts are well thought out and welcome. ALthough if you use spell check it will help your spelling improve I mispell stuff all the time also :wink: . 
Several things will dramatically improve your kill and retrieve rate 
1) keep your shots under 25 yards
2) always try to allow the deer or elk to pass you slightly ( quartering away) before you shoot, this way you are shooting up into his vitals it allow a larger error to still be a killing shot. A quartering to is almost always a one lung or gut shot and tough to retrieve. 
3) if the deer doesn't fall within sight or hearing distance wait at least two hours or if its dark get it the next day, leave the area quietly. IF you do this you will find the deer realtively close if you don't a one lung deer can go a long long way.
4) If you have a dog train it to track deer on an leash with a harness, only use the leash and harness for this purpose. Any dog it doesn't have to be ahunting dog can learn to track a wounded deer effortlessly. Mine have found many over the years for my friends. I get calls at night thruout the season. I trained a friends dashund and he was really good at it. All you need is some blood which you can get from a fresh road kill or any slaughter house it doesn't have to be deer blood and some deer scent start close like 20 feet and work out to longer distances and more complicated trails. A dog will learn this in a couple weeks and always make it a heck of a lot easier to find deer, always give the dog a treat when he finds the rag or hide you use ( hot dogs work very well). They learn this very quickly and they can even track a wounded deer in pouring rain. US e the dog at first even when you see the deer fall and he wil learn even quicker because you can guide him a little when he goes off track if he does.
5) pick a spot on the deer to hit don't shoot at the whole deer.
6) never shoot at an alerted deer they will always jump the string resulting in a bad hit

I have killed well over 100 deer with my bow I don't know exactly how many but I have never stuck one and not found it. I did shoot a big ten pointer in the horns a couple uears ago though :lol: even us experieced bow hunters get a little buck fever once in a while :lol: :lol:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Although I would never shoot something over 40 y I shoot with someone that has shot two Antalope at 80 yards Double Lung And HEART. He can hit vittles on a Mackinzee target every time to 90. That's unheard of. 
:sniper:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

IF you hunt with a sight and sight it in for that distance its actually pretty easy back in my sight/ compound days we had one pin set for 90 yards to trick guys we shot with that didn't know it was a setup :lol: we knew exactly where to stand in the parking lot for the pin to hit the bull, we would tel them we just wanted to take a warm up shot before we practiced up close with them :lol: . 
The problem is in the field trying to guestimate the range accurately is pretty hard and an arrow is dropping like a rock at those ranges. If you had a good range finder, and your pins are set for those ranges though I have no doubt its doable. But what happens if the animal takes a step forward as the arrow is in flight, gut shot!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Wow fellas, some of you need to cut him (or her) some slack. Personally I agree about the distance and high alert status, but they came here for a little advice........maybe constructive criticism could be a little nicer and still get your points across.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

the farthest i'm comfortable with is out to 50 yards or so. at that distance it takes a while for the arrow to get there.


----------



## Azian (Jul 8, 2004)

Just to clarify a few things..... I have been shooting a compound bow since I was ten years old and I am now 24 so I'm not new to the sport of archery. After I shot the deer I only went to where the arrow had been thrown and not to look for the doe. I used a range finder on her that I had used all year while shooting my bow and I can shoot clear out to 60 yards very well. I do appreciate all of the advice that most of you have given me and also some of the critisism that others have given me. I probably should have waited until she stopped stomping at me, but as far as I could tell she didn't jump the string, however, its hard to tell sometimes when it all happens. Hunting in open country is much more challenging then sitting in a treestand, which is what I used to do back in Maine. Thanks again


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

IF you can hit clear out to 60 yards (and I believe you can) why did you stick her in the leg? My point was that shooting at a target are two very different things both psycologically and ethically and keeping it close is the best option. And I've killed many deer out west over the last thirty years at close range Wyoming ect. A long range shot at a alert deer is a very low percentage shot but I guess you already found that out.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

the smack you heard sounds to me like you hit the shoulder and it didnt go through that would also explain the broadhead missing. maybe it jsut looked like the deer had the arrow sticking out of her leg but she was 50 yards away so who knows. if that happened though the deer should be fine. deer are tough animals. i would think about your shots a lil more if i was you. not giving you ****, jsut saying that its up to you to make a good shot, if you dont think you can then DONT shoot at 40 wait till 20 and if the deer doesnt come in then, accept it and let the deer go. i have let many bucks walk because i didnt have a good shot, meat or a head on the wall isnt worth wounded a deer and making it suffer for a day,week,month. 
also look into a better broadhead, i love thunderhead 100 grain, muzzy also makes a very tough broadhead.

mark


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2004)

Pretty su're an iDiot for shooting at a deer at that range, no matter how far(over 30 yards) or how fast(over 300 FPS) your bow shoots, no matter if it was a stomping or A RELAXED DEER. Speed does not kill trust me at this, tough guy. I've been shooting "COMPOUNDS" since I was 6 years old, before I shot my BB guns I was carryin around my bow, So I know my ****.

You nailed her shoulder, lucky for you you got an arrow through her joint into the next shoulder and a pass threw to the other side. You'll never find her, so GOOD LUCK TOUGH GUY, HOPE IT MAKES YOU FEEL GOOD!! :eyeroll:

RT, Or anyone else who hunts like that, don't even call yourselves BOWHUNTERS until you've dealt with it closely, talk about taking shot's at ranges like that, why even bother, rather than be ASHAMED!!! :eyeroll:

Pretty sad it's taken me this long to come up on dis topic!! And to think, this was a CLOSED TOPIC on my chapter called "LIFE"!!! REMEMBER ME!!!! :fro:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Waterfowler you need to consider changeing the tone of your posts this type of post is inapproriate outside of the hot topics or politics forums. Even there its pushing the limits.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

#1 you are an idiot. everyone makes mistakes, and everyone with a bow or gun will have a deer get away. it is a sad thing that a deer had to suffer for his mistake but there is no reason to make your stupid comments. he is learning and i sure he learned alot from this. so keep your mouth shut "GREAT WHITE BOWHUNTER" :eyeroll:

mark


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

not only in he the #1waterfowler but he appears to be the #1rifle and #1 bow hunter. To bad the rest of us who are trying to be #1 can't be, apparently all those positions have been spoken for including #1cornholer, cosiquently he is the best at this.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

> including #1cornholer


 :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :bop:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

I guess I haven't been shooting since I was 6, but I am a fair shot. 42 yards isn't an easy shot, but none the less completely w/in range of many bowhunters. The biggest problem isn't being able to shoot accurately, but able to range accurately. Plus, "buck fever" (on either sex animal) can make us rush shots or use poor form. Call me unethical, I would not hesitate to shoot 40 yards in the right conditions.

Sorry to hear that you couldnt find a blood trail. It may be possible that your arrow went below the vitals struck the opposite leg. If that's the case, the deer will most likely heal up and live. I have witnessed several 3 legged deer near my farm in the last couple of years and I have killed deer before that have scars across their stomachs from what I assume to be bullet or arrow wounds.

#1smalls


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol: haha man that was great!!

mark


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Sasha and Abby

Bowhunters would less animals both in total and percantage wise compared to rifle hunters. On the average, they are much more efficient with their weapons than the average rifle hunter. I challenge you to try it, it is a complete rush!

I cringe to think about how many deer are hit with bullets and do not pile up immediately and the shooter chalks it up to a miss. In addition, every 3 legged deer I have seen has been the result of rifle season, as well as every deer that I have seen with the lower jaw hanging off its mouth.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

:eyeroll: seen the jaw thing a few times.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

After you get a bunch of kills under your belt you will tend to wait for closer shots and they will happen if you do. I'm blessed to have some dogs that can find the cripples real well, the guys that ask for help from me most of the time hav made bad hits at longer ranges. I would take a long shot at a good deer if every factor was good, but long for me is 35 yards. I shot at an alert one a few years back at 42 paces and it completely swapped ends before the arrow got to it, just the deers bad luck that I still hit it in the lungs. I shoot a very well designed 70lb recurve, not the fastest bow made but no slouch either. I shouldn't of shot at it but I was sick as a dog with the flu that I had come down with after driving all the way to northern Wis. Everyone errors in judgement once in a while sometimes you get away with it and sometimes you don't. ALl my posts are just meant to say what I think is best not to tell anyone what they should do its a personal decision. I love bow hunting its the most fun there is standing up :lol:


----------



## Azian (Jul 8, 2004)

Well I finally have taken my first deer with a bow and it was at 38 yards. My arrow past right where it had to be for quartering away and the mechanical broadhead went right through her heart. She only went a few paces before she expired. Bowhunting really is a thrill, especially when you finally see how efficient arrows are on animals. I just shot an antelope with my 7x57 mauser at 300 yards and it was also through the heart, but my arrow caused less damage on the meat of the deer. I would have to say that bowhunting has got to be my all time favorite sport just because of the challenge. Thanks for all your great advice and "constructive critisism". Especially to #1. I would learn so much from you if I could spend a few days following you around. Where did you say you were from again???
Thanks again folks


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

congrats! nice work


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

when to hunting with a bow, it is all about how comfortable u r. i have seen chuck adams take shots at over 60 yards with a bow. but he is confident he can make that type of shot. as for me, i am comfortable out to 40 yards but i have never taken a deer past 20. thats just me.

mark


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

further the distance the more room for mistake as mentioned before the deer was jumpy so it either crouched jumped or turned thus the arrow entered and exited at a different angle than you precieved. try to shoot closer and when their head is turned away an dthey will have less time to react good luck


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Congrats on the 1st deer! :beer:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Azian, Seems this one has been covered but I'll just add that getting back on the saddle after loosing a deer is tough to do but you did it and congrats for that. For every mistake a hunter makes there is always a lesson learned, so something can be taken from the experience. Too far for my range on either shot, but you know your comfort level better than anyone.



> A gun is much more humane and also has much more room for error in new hunters.


Not really, I see, and hear of an awful lot of wounded deer during this season.

#1?? Don't know what planet you think you're from but you are really getting old fast. Do you think you are the deal or what?? Junior high.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

> Not really, I see, and hear of an awful lot of wounded deer during this season.


I agree Goldy, there are many wounded deer because of bad rifle shots!


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

#0 is no longer with us, so we won't have to read anymore long winded posts going nowhere. Thank God

And after reading his post about bow hunting, it is easy to figure he had never bow hunted a day in his life.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

very true brad.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I thought he had shot compounds since he was 6, maybe he learned a lot in that 1 year.

I'm gonna celebrate. :bartime:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

#1cornholer where are you???????????


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

He was banned from the site for not following the rules.


----------

